# Swim in Peace, Discord



## discordthebetta (Jun 26, 2013)

My beautiful Betta fish, Discord, passed away this evening. He was my first Betta, and first pet I've ever had completely on my own. We miss you already and you will never be forgotten. I hope you left peacefully, and I hope you are swimming happily beneath the rainbow bridge now. 

We love you Discord.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry..... SIP Discord.


----------

